# Tattooery



## derailed (Apr 11, 2011)

Prolly a dumb idea cause I know it's illegal, but nevertheless...

I've been holed up this winter in PDX trying to get enough money to get my tattoo health certs. Oregon is fucked however, and it appears you need to attend college to get this shit done with, so in late May i'll be hitting the road again..this time with my machines and some ink. Throwing this out there in case anyone along my way wants to barter housing or beer for tattoo work, i've never charged money for tattoos, and if you got nothing I can deal with that too. Just looking for some work along my way to get to beets and then canada.

Just so you have an idea. I'm riding Roseville, CA, to Chicago, to Pittsburgh. And i'll be on the east coast for awhile, Philly, Baltimore, Richmond, Pittsburgh, NYC, and very probably Buffalo and Boston. I'll alslo be in Madison and Millwaukee for a week or so. If you're along that line I'd arrange a stop for sure.

some samples. some unfinished.

Tattoos - a set on Flickr


----------



## derailed (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tattoery*

forgot the link, check it out though

Tattoos - a set on Flickr


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Sep 25, 2011)

When we cross paths next, you've gotta finish out the rails you designed for me.


----------



## fackshat (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, those are great.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you travel with gloves/opticide/rubbing alcohol/barrier tape/clipcord sleeves/machine bags/dental bibs? What about *disposable* tubes? Or do you just travel with a huge autoclave that you plug in at people's houses so you can sterilize your equipment there? How do dispose of your needles? Or do you just reuse them? 

My girlfriend is a professional tattoo artist, and the amount of safety and sterilization equipment she has to lug around with her would prohibit her from EVER "hitting the road and tattooing people along the way." 

cxr - safety first


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Nov 10, 2012)

hey have u ever had a power supply burn out on ya? jw cuz id rather fix it then buy a new one but it might be easier just to buy a new one


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 11, 2012)

I doubt you'd come through Indianapolis but if you did I'd give you a few bucks for some ink


----------

